# Sự khác biệt giữa Mama sữa non và những loại sữa khác?



## mekhoeconthongminh (23/6/20)

*Giới thiệu thông tin về sữa non mama*
*Sữa non mama *là mẫu sữa cao cấp được nhập cảng trong khoảng Hoa Kỳ về Việt Nam , sản phẩm này do tập đoàn *aps biogroup *của Hoa Kỳ nghiên cứu và phát triển , Đây là mẫu sản phẩm được cung cấp dành riêng cho trẻ em. loại sữa này được nhập khẩu về Việt Nam bởi *doanh nghiệp G&P Mama sữa non. *đến cuối năm 2010 thì đơn vị đã tự du nhập vật liệu của sản phẩm và đóng gói tại trong nước, nhờ đấy chi phí và giá sữa đã đổi thay mang lợi cho người sử dụng.
Sữa non mama còn được biết đến là 1 trong các chọn lọc ưu việt lúc cho em bé bú dặm , bú kèm đối sở hữu các bà mẹ ít sữa.




*Sự dị biệt giữa sữa non mama và những loại sữa khác*
Sữa non mama là sữa được chiết xuất trong khoảng sữa non của bò, như Anh chị em mang thể chưa biết sữa non là sữa của người mẹ được tiết ra 48 tiếng trước nhất sau khi sinh, cung cấp một lượng to chất kháng thể bỗng dưng như IgG (ImmunoglobulinG), IgA, Ig…làm nâng cao cường hệ miễn nhiễm của trẻ, kiểm soát an ninh hệ tiêu hoá và triệt tiêu các tác nhân gây bệnh…
Và sữa non của mẹ chính là sữa phải chăng nhất , nắm được các nhân tố và những dinh dưỡng cung như ích lợi mà sữa non đầu của me mang đến , Tập đoàn* APS biogroup *đa nghiên cứu và chế tạo ra sữa non mama.
Những dòng sữa Mama sữa non đang mang trên thị trường:

Mama Sữa Non Colos Multi A1 Tăng Sức Đề Kháng, Phát Triển Toàn Diện Cho Trẻ
Mama Sữa Non Colos Multi Grow IQ Cho Bé Cao Lớn, Thông Minh
Mama Sữa Non Colos Multi A0 Tăng Đề Kháng Cho Trẻ Sinh Non
Mama Sữa Non Baby New 120g Cho Trẻ Biếng Ăn
Mama Sữa Non Colos Multi Pedia Cho Trẻ Ăn Ngon Tiêu Hoá Tốt
Mama Sữa Non Baby A0 Gold - Tăng Đề Kháng Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh
*Sữa non mama mang đến 1 nguồn dưỡng chất bất tận, bởi nhờ vào những thành phần tư nhiên như:*

Sữa non (Colostrum)
DHA
L – Lysin
Vitamin B1
Vitamin B2
Vitamin B5
Vitamin B6
Taurin
Acid folic
Những thành phần trên đều là các thành phần cần thiết cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.




*TÁC DỤNG CỦA COLOSTRUM TRONG SỮA NON MAMA*
Colostrum là sữa non đầu của mẹ và những nhà khoa học đã nghiên cứu ra rằng colostrum đem đến đông đảo lợi ích cho trẻ như:

Giúp bé xây dựng hệ thống miễn nhiễm mạnh mẽ (chứa kháng thể và bạch cầu).
Tạo một lớp phủ cứng trên bao tử & ruột của bé để giữ cho vi trùng ko gây bệnh, hạn chế các vấn đề về rối loàn tiêu hóa.
sản xuất nguồn năng lượng dồi giào giúp trẻ lớn mạnh nhanh chóng
Hành vi như một thuốc nhuận tràng để giúp em bé của bạn vượt qua phân su (phân trước tiên tối).
Giúp ngăn dự phòng vàng da và chiếc bỏ những chất thải với hại.
phân phối chất dinh dưỡng để phát triển các cơ quan như mắt, não, tim.
cất hàm lượng protein, muối, chất béo và vitamin cao để cung cấp dinh dưỡng phần nhiều.
Giúp trẻ tiêu hóa và hấp thu rẻ, hạn chế những vấn đề về các con phố tiêu hóa tiêu biểu là đi tả.
Giúp ngăn đề phòng lượng tuyến phố trong máu phải chăng ở trẻ sơ sinh.
*DHA THÀNH PHẦN quan yếu CỦA SỮA NON MAMA*
Như Anh chị đã biết DHA là 1 trong nhữn thành phần chẳng thể thiểu trong đông đảo cá chiếc sữa cho trẻ thơ vậy , Anh chị em mang hiểu được DHA với tác dụng như thế nào đối mang trẻ ko.
*DHA* được viết tắt trong khoảng *Docosa Hexaenoic Acid* thuộc đội ngũ* axit béo *Omega-3. DHA sở hữu chức năng ngừa các bệnh tim mạch, ngăn phòng ngừa ung thư, tăng trưởng não bộ và thị giác ở trẻ. Chất này với phổ biến trong cá hồi, cá ngừ, cá thu, dầu cá, óc chó, dầu ô liu, sữa me.
Nếu trẻ nhận đủ DHA và EPA thì sẽ có 1 sức đề kháng khỏe mạnh và có một hệ não bộ thông minh hơn.




Acid Folic


----------

